# Help!! Is this old regurg/vomit?



## lauren1313 (4 mo ago)

Attaching pictures at the bottom. Found this behind a decoration I don’t usually move. My corn snake Saige ate last Monday, so about a week ago. I was a bit surprised that she didn’t poop but she has skipped a poop after eating once so wasn’t too concerned. Never smelled anything last week or this week. When I took it out, it smelled fairly metallic and it was dry, and there were a few noticeably fuzzy pieces. There may be some urates in the far left of the first picture. Additional info: Just weighed her and she is at 239g. I feed her 2 medium adult mice (about as wide as her widest point, maybe a bit bigger but I’ve never weighed them) every two weeks. She had a healthy/full shed just a few days before I fed her. Her tank is about 77°F on the cool side and 86°F on the warm side, and it stays at this temp all day/night. Her humidity was a bit low last week but I put a humidifier in my room so it is now at a better level. I do make her a humid box/sauna when it’s time to shed and this has worked twice now. She has been acting normally for the most part; exploring, hiding, drinking water. I just had her out and did not notice any visual or physical issues. She has been maybe a bit slower/tired lately (more relaxed when she’s out, falling asleep in somewhat unusual spots) but usually is on the move and a bit skittish so I figured she was getting used to me (I’ve only had her since August; adopted her from a friend).



















last pic is a normal, fresh poop of hers. The size and shape of the poop is very different from what I found today, but really just hoping it’s a weird poop variation and/or it looks this way because it’s dried up.







Please let me know ASAP and what my next steps are!!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's snake shit.


----------



## lauren1313 (4 mo ago)

Any particular reason it looks so different than her other poops?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

lauren1313 said:


> Any particular reason it looks so different than her other poops?


It doesn't look different at all. Its normal snake waste.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

lauren1313 said:


> Any particular reason it looks so different than her other poops?


I could see undigested fur in some stools, and the urates (white solids or powder) with darker stools.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

ian14 said:


> It's snake shit.


More to the point its Corn snake shit....

The OP has nothing to worry about. Shit will change appearance slightly form defecation to defecation. Much the same as it can do with any animal, or humans for that matter .


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Poop alert 😉 Nothing to be concerned about.

Just wanted to add a few things:
Temperature wise, during the day aim for a basking spot of high eighties. Ambient air temperature of low eighties. Unless you live in a very cold property, corns don't need heat at night. 
Corns don't need high humidity, so air needs to be very dry a humidity box shouldn't be needed. I find a large ceramic dog bowl for their water works perfectly and they can also bathe if they want to 🙂


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes it's poo. 

If you're offering larger food (based upon your other thread) then the difference you are seeing is from using larger mice with more hair! 

Regurges are very obvious when you see one, they are a partially digested whole prey item.


----------



## lauren1313 (4 mo ago)

Thanks for all of your replies, glad to hear it’s nothing to worry about. About the heat at night, my temperature is about 73-75; should I be turning off her ceramic heater bulb at night (it’s not a red light)?


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

lauren1313 said:


> Thanks for all of your replies, glad to hear it’s nothing to worry about. About the heat at night, my temperature is about 73-75; should I be turning off her ceramic heater bulb at night (it’s not a red light)?


Yep, turn the CHE off at night.


----------

